# Cheapest Time to Buy Board



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

The deals are going on right now. If you wait until summer you'll be pretty limited as far as sizes and models available. Most online shops are running 20%-60% off retail deals & every local shop I've been to is discounting 2011 & 2012 boards & gear up to 50% off


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Spring and Fall typically will have more deals than the summer. Spring is the obvious time because people will actually use the gear and take advantage of the sale. Often times chains will consolidate their gear and have massive fall/pre-season sales with tons of selection. During the summer sales are not as common or effective because not many people will shop or plan to spend their money on winter gear.


----------



## vanner (Mar 30, 2010)

http://http://www.o2gearshop.com has some pretty good sales. Picked up a Lib Tech Lando for $273. Used the "OTS" coupon for $30 off


----------



## tnt3k (Mar 15, 2012)

vanner said:


> http://http://www.o2gearshop.com has some pretty good sales. Picked up a Lib Tech Lando for $273. Used the "OTS" coupon for $30 off


wow thats some good prices on o2gear. if you find the same gear at evo you could get it price matched for another %5 off


----------



## Rossbobs (Feb 21, 2012)

i would say now. i just got some forum faction bindings 50% off at dogfunk.com. you should look there they are having a warehouse sale like 50% off!


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

I picked up a never summer sl in he size I wanted for $100 off from the one Ohio shop that carries the boards. That's about as good a deal as they come.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, right now. Everything I've picked up for hardgoods in the last few years has been 50% off at this time of year. You wait to long and somebody else will get your board. The local shop I used to go to people would camp out the night before the sale started!!! lol

Even now pickins are gettin slim! :laugh:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Right now is the time. I know some board shops you might get 40 or 50% off now which is basically cost. During the fall they sometimes might only be marked down 20-30% because while being a season old, they are in season again.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Even now pickins are gettin slim! :laugh:


Pickins are slim even now because a lot of companies didn't produce as many boards for the 2011/2012 season as they did in previous years. I've heard from several people who are in the snow sports industry that Burton cut production by 60-70% this year, and other companies by as much as 50%. This is all hearsay, but looking at the limited selection I've seen this season in local shops, I'm inclined to believe this is very possible


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

handscreate said:


> Pickins are slim even now because a lot of companies didn't produce as many boards for the 2011/2012 season as they did in previous years. I've heard from several people who are in the snow sports industry that Burton cut production by 60-70% this year, and other companies by as much as 50%. This is all hearsay, but looking at the limited selection I've seen this season in local shops, I'm inclined to believe this is very possible


Actually I think it's been cut for a couple years now. I tried to find a 2011 T7 this fall and there were basically NONE. I called Burton directly, talked to their outlet stores, called all the stores in Canada that got them in the first place.

Same thing with some of the Kesslers I've been looking at. They've sold out of my size AT FULL PRICE ($1500)!!! F%&^ THAT!!!


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Certain models have been getting production cuts for years now. What I've heard is that these cuts are from previous years production #'s. So if Burton cut production on their entire line by 25% for 2010/2011 season, they've now cut those #'s by 60% for 2011/2012 ((Let's say 8000 boards in 2010 (from 10k in 2009), to 3500 boards in 2011 - these are NOT actual #'s, so please don't bash, it's hypothetical for mathematical reasons only)). Again, this is all hearsay from people I know deep in the industry & some guys at Burton my buddy knows. But yes, I think everyone has been cutting production down the past few years, and probably will continue to in order to keep retailers from ending up with a lot of overstock, preventing them from buying as much product the following season.


----------

